# Rigging/Lifting 9 1/2 Ton Capacity Shackles for sale



## lynch1229 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have 50 9 1/2 Ton, 1 1/8 diameter shackles for sale. These shackles brand new in the box. I bought them at an auction and used what I need - looking to move the others. $20.00 a piece. Open to selling any quantity.

I live in Northwest Ohio - If you live in Ohio, Indiana, Michigan and purchase 20 we can negotiate delivery/drop off. Hope we can do business!


----------

